# Show Us Your Piece



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey guys sorry if this thread has already been created but I tried to find one and couldn't. I want to see pictures of everyones pipes and nicely rolled blunts. I love looking at pictures of peoples tokin'tools about as much as i like looking at pictures of people's plants. I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 30, 2006)

i member i started a thread like this one i first came to MP and it didnt really catch on ill post a pic of my bong later everyone seen it already execpt the new people


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 30, 2006)

hahahah there it is. But I acualy have a pretty nice zong, no pictures of it though.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

what's a zong?


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 30, 2006)

A bong with a z shaped tube, they're pretty cool lookin, and in my experiences, effective as hell.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 30, 2006)

Here are a few of the bongs I have. The blue bubbler had a price tag of $599.00 but my mother-in-law won it, bought a ticket for $2, It's such a sweet bubbler the hits are so smooth. I have quite a few more including a "zong bong" one of the z shaped ones, and a 4 person bong that I converted Into a 5 chamber 2 person bong, 2 or 3 hits from it and you aint gettin up for a while. Ill post some pics of them when i get my cam fixed.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 30, 2006)

DopeDoctor said:
			
		

> A bong with a z shaped tube, they're pretty cool lookin, and in my experiences, effective as hell.


 
nice!!!!   never hit from one...but have seent hem at the glass shop

hmm....should i post all my pieces???  that will take a while....i am a collector


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 30, 2006)

hey Ptbo_Stonerz...nice bongs...i wanna collect them next    i *love* your color changer 


the orange bong is mine...the blue a friends


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice LdyLunatic. thoes pics i posted are just my collection at my mother-in-laws, I have about 30 more bomgs and pipes at my house. If anyone has heard of "CHILLS" brand bongs and pipes, the "Chill's Canada" factory and main canadian depot is in my town and I am good friends with the owner and president of Chills Canada so I get the best deals on all the newest designed products. Ain't I lucky!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 2, 2006)

hey *ldylunatic* that third picture is beautiful looks like something from a Heads photo issue. that thing is very photogenic!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

hey thanks guys     i just started to really collect since moving here to BC....the husband has a friend working at a glass shop....i get deals like you Ptbo_Stonerz  ....but ours is Red Eye  

i have though heard of the CHILLS for sure....nice stuff.....and discounts never hurt  

RossAlexander...damn wouldn't it be HOT to see your pic in a copy of Heads ....wishful thinking


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

damn....i forgot to add a few more of the pipes.....fuggin stoner


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 2, 2006)

i saw that third one before!! 
i think you showed it right??

well i really like that one...
me high seeing some frog coming up my spoon!!!! lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah i probably have posted the devil pipe....i dunno i post so much at so many places.......i think im lost

oh wait i found my weed.....im good


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 4, 2006)

Ldylunatic you take some of the most amazing pictures of pipes..i'm not even joking...your pictures are *totally* Heads worthy. 
the third picture on post 7 and the second picture on post 12 are straight outta HEADS you need to send them in..i bet you anything they'll get published in a photo issue keep it up!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 4, 2006)

maybe i will have to get some good shots and do that.....crap that would rock


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> yeah i probably have posted the devil pipe....i dunno i post so much at so many places.......i think im lost
> 
> oh wait i found my weed.....im good


 

hey you left half greens in that bowl!!! pass the pipe this way


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 5, 2006)

lets pack some more bowls  

the dragon is zenluatics...i bought it for him


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm lookin for a bubbler now from an online shop that is discrete. any ideas boys??


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 5, 2006)

isn't http://www.grasscity.com good?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 5, 2006)

If you guys haven't checked this place out its worth a looksee.
Real cheap and they have sets with color changing glass bong, pipe and chillum for real cheap.
http://www.glass-pipes-water-bongs.com/index.html
Free shipping too.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If you guys haven't checked this place out its worth a looksee.
> Real cheap and they have sets with color changing glass bong, pipe and chillum for real cheap.
> http://www.glass-pipes-water-bongs.com/index.html
> Free shipping too.


 
Yea good site...free shipping is on orders over $70.00.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

* *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

Yo Grunt. I love those sneak-a-tokes. I have a dug-out with the cig. looking one too. Can't buy em in my state no more. They made those illegal.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

how does the cigerette looking thing work?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

RossAlexander said:
			
		

> how does the cigerette looking thing work?


*It's a one hitter. You put a small amount of weed in the end and hit it. *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Yo B.Grunt i have one of those bullets to!!!

They hit mad hard man i mean woah!

You know what i mean!lol

and those bongs look nasty thanx 4 the pixxxx


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

nice utensils Bro


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

Didn't thinkk it'd work as well as it did.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

wow nice did it have a hint of apple flavor?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

that is cool!!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

It didn't really change the taste, but it was cool to eat the apple after.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

thats awesome!!!!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 8, 2006)

yeah I thought so too, definetly worth a try and very easy to make


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

HEy i used to have a cig sneak-a-toke i used to get so high of it yeah i miss my sneak-a-toke


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you find my bong in the pic    how you like my bottle collection?


----------



## Wasted (Jul 8, 2006)

My first and only pipe cost me 10 bucks...


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice pictures fatal1, the green lighting is awesome. 

nothing wrong with that wasted. you two have grown close i'm sure. you just don't need anything else


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 8, 2006)

DopeDoctor said:
			
		

> hahahah there it is. But I acualy have a pretty nice zong, no pictures of it though.



dude you shouldnt smoke out of aluminum foil... jesus! its really bad for your lungs


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

hey Wasted your pirpe is one of them changing color ones right? im sure the more you smoke out of it the more blue it will get i can tell cuz the blue fading down to the tip


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

RossAlexander said:
			
		

> Nice pictures fatal1, the green lighting is awesome.
> 
> nothing wrong with that wasted. you two have grown close i'm sure. you just don't need anything else


 
hahaha thnx Ross the other bottles should be glowing blue but you cant see it all that good cuz of the cam in person you can really see them all glow i usually like to flick of the lights and blow the smoke towrds there


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 9, 2006)

Foil's bad for my lungs?? Is that just because it gets hot as hell?


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

i just know that it soposivly (i **** at spelling...) gives you lung cancer...


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 9, 2006)

ouch, no more apple smokin for me.


----------



## Wasted (Jul 9, 2006)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> hey Wasted your pirpe is one of them changing color ones right? im sure the more you smoke out of it the more blue it will get i can tell cuz the blue fading down to the tip


Yeah it is the pipe use to be clear...


----------



## redeyes (Jul 9, 2006)

heh, dunno why i never saw this thread before lol
Anyways heres my little collection.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey Redeyes your red bong is just like my bong same desine only yours is taller


----------



## redeyes (Jul 9, 2006)

nice, That's my newest one i just got friday. Been breaking it in


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

yup gotta love smoking out of bongs


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 9, 2006)

does the device you smoke out of make a difference in your high?  Sometimes i think that smoking joints and blunts gets me higher (maybe even a smoother better high) than smoking out of pipes,bongs,waterbongs, etc.


----------



## redeyes (Jul 9, 2006)

I personally like to smoke out of bongs because the high for me seems to last longer. Joints are good if it's just me. Blunts are good too, but sometimes they get me more tired rather then get me high. I think it's coz bongs hit me harder and faster and the blunt's are a more gradual high.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

IMO yes smoking out different devices does make a difference for example if i smoke a joint i get a good high if i smoke from a pipe it would be like smoking a joint for me...but when i smoke out of a bong i get waaay higher same thing with blunts i dont know why but its just the way it is...also if i smoke from my bong my high last longer then smoking blunts/joints/pipe/bubbler...ect yeah it also depends on the bud but when i smoke the same bud in another device i still get a different high


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 10, 2006)

cuz u get a heavier, thicker hit. Blunts and bongs fill ur lungs with smoke and its alot smoother then any pipe or joint. I LOVE blunts. I live by them. Ide smoke a juicy blunt wrap over any spoon or joint.


----------

